# There Can Be Only One! (Webley; this time!)



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Had to choose and picked the older, rarer example.(plus there's another rare odd one come up. But thats a post for the future!) So deal done and in the mail. The revolver is a post-July 1868, pre-RIC, marked Webley(as opposed to unmarked specimens), w/the English foliate engraving, retailer marked John Rigby, .442cf. Here for your viewing pleasure. Comes out of a collector's estate in Va.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats on the new edition, good pick from the two


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice. I believe Custer had a couple of those, or was that the RIC?


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Bisley said:


> Nice. I believe Custer had a couple of those, or was that the RIC?


There's a plethora of RIC's: Pres, 1s, 2s, 3s, 1st and 2nd patterns/models and NewModel. I think the folks at "Guns and Ammo" decided a while back it was a pair of RIC No.1's in. 450cf that here had!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Congratulations upon making the correct choice! :yawinkle:


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

But dey's still funny lookin', ain't dey?!?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice choice.

I swear I had a cap gun with a larger cylinder.


----------

